# Western plow controller



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Before i list on fleebay. Anyone need a western controller? It was just sent in for tune up and ready to go! 6pin as you can see in picture


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi, where did you send it for a tune-up 
Have a couple that need work
Thank you, Stan


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking for 200. I see eBay is upper/mid $200 so knocking 25% off that. Gives me about $200. Shipped.


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Hi, where did you send it for a tune-up
> Have a couple that need work
> Thank you, Stan


I used a company for $90 on eBay. He was helpful and communicated excellent.


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

By the way. This has been fully refurbished. So it is 100% ready to go.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank You


----------

